# "Sorry I was so moody, Just got my period"



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you ever say this? How about "I am getting very upset now, most likely my period is coming". Do you ever admit that that was your reason of the way you behave?

Just had a blast from my wife acting in a very rude way, and few hours later she told me about the period. She wasn't like that before but now I can tell it had major impact on her, I think. But of course, she will never admit it!

Are men more likely to admit their failure than the ladies?


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I've never blamed my period or PMS for snotty, rude behavior (I am just a snotty, rude person at times). I have noticed lately though that when PMSing, I'm a lot more emotional than I used to be, but that's probably because I'm getting older and my hormones are wacked.

I'm sure it's different for every woman though.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

I said it once, but she didn't believe me.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes...I've had 'issues' with PMS. Didn't when i was younger but I hit my late 30's early 40's and things started to change... peri-menopause in my case.

I will at times tell H "I'm hormonal...so don't mess with me!" 

We have a calender where i track my period in blue and mark off the days when I'm likely to be PMSing and most likey to be sad or emotional or crabby in red.

It not only makes him aware but me too! Sometimes I would feel irritable or depressed and realising it was PMS and not the end of the world consoled me somewhat.

For me...the change in how i feel once my period arrives was/is tremendous. At my worst i was like two people... depending on where i was in my cycle.


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

I never did, though I never got PMS. If I was upset, it was because I had a reason to be... Besides, I can't be rude to anyone..doesn't mean I won't speak my mind, I just won't be rude or disrespectful about it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

What happens to me is yes I get in a bad mood and I'm emotional for those few days prior. And yes it's bad. Unless you've had this you have no idea what it's like. I can have the most awesome day ever then wake up the very next morning annoyed. A quick look at the calender....oh got it. It sucks. Truly.

However I'm smart enough to mark it on my calendar so I lay low and take it easy. I REFUSE to take it out on anyone else. It's not their fault I have PMS. I do however warn my husband who then knows to be very gentle with me.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Not kidding my husband would keep track of my period which I never noticed and he would provoke me or push the limits and then blame my response on PMS :rofl: (Shove a Tampax in it honey!)

(I'd usually have it on a Sunday morning, no bloating no craving no cramps, nada nothing regular as clockwork...I could tell exactly when it started because I'd feel a slight twinge but that's about it...I'm 48 now and still regular and no issues at all, when I got my hormones checked they were all regular, no PMS or anything offbalance like that - one of the things that got checked for when I had severe anxiety, was hormone issues - nope! Just his theory. And timing. Not mine.) Of course, now I know where the anxiety came from - his lying and treatment of me - or rather, my physiologica response to it when other responses I tried like talking/refuting/reality-fact-checking/coping didn't work - but it wasn't pms.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't have to warn my husband. He knows when I have PMS because I am weepy, sore and hypersensitive.

Hubby handles PMS very well. Lots of extra hugs, reassurance and treats.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

As a woman, that is a lame excuse...I never did this...


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

anna garret 01 said:


> As a woman, that is a lame excuse...I never did this...


What a ridiculous thing to say...you've obviously never had PMS... so why bother commenting on an issue you have no clue about?

PMS is a well documented issue many women deal with.
As some have posted here...are we liars.

I've never had diabetes or mental health issues or any other horrible disease or condition. Doesn't mean they don't exist.

You do your fellow woman no favours with this ignorant and dogmatic attitude.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I do blame my PMS because it is SEVERE. 

I am getting help for my issues bceause it's medical and hormonal and HOPEFULLY I'll be ok soon (tests came back today!!! normal for blood work!!!!!!  and ultrasound/exam next week!).

But, I just warn my husband...."It's PMS time...just be gentle with me and I'll try to behave." LOL 

My pain makes me irritable...but I'm a special case maybe because the pain is what makes me a betch too. However, I've been pain free for a week now!! (Stopped eating gluten).


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*I've never blamed my period or PMS for snotty, rude behavior (I am just a snotty, rude person at times). I have noticed lately though that when PMSing, I'm a lot more emotional than I used to be, but that's probably because I'm getting older and my hormones are wacked.

I'm sure it's different for every woman though. *


:iagree:

 Weepy at sickening commercials.... or the Star Spangled Banner...lol anything..... but, at 50....still hanging in there, not being a biotch to anyone.... and stocking up on estrogen!!!!!


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I do blame my PMS because it is SEVERE.
> 
> My pain makes me irritable...but I'm a special case maybe because the pain is what makes me a betch too. However, I've been pain free for a week now!! (Stopped eating gluten).


From what I've heard and read, healthy eating and exercise can often make PMS less trouble. I think I read somewhere that fish oil supplements were good, too. Not sure what your lifestyle is like, but thought I'd throw that out there for anyone who hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

waiwera said:


> Yes...I've had 'issues' with PMS. Didn't when i was younger but I hit my late 30's early 40's and things started to change... peri-menopause in my case.
> 
> I will at times tell H "I'm hormonal...so don't mess with me!"


I am similar, I never had anything when I was younger, but as I hit my 40's , I noticed in that time frame (days before it starts) that I will be more emotional , just grumpier and if I want something, I better get it, or I might cause some grief. 

In my case, I don't want more space from my husband, I usually want more closeness, this is probably strange. And I am much more prone to starting a fight. It has always been interesting though, as once we argue for a time, I get it out of my system then I am great ! So my pms doesn't seem to last days or anything if it gets out of whack. 

Here is a really informative study on the how our brains literally change during that time, parts become Overactive, it is not all in our heads. 


The Amen Clinics

I have no issues with admitting my pi**y attitude is due to PMS -when it is...I know what it is, I know I am more emotional during that time, thankfully my husband gives me grace and even if he makes a pop shot about it, I'd totally agree with him! 

I used to joke with him during my HIGH DRIVE phase (every hormone in my body seemed to be raging in overdrive) that he needed to put me in a cage & put duct tape over my mouth. Since that has passed, I am pretty calm again.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

waiwera said:


> What a ridiculous thing to say...you've obviously never had PMS... so why bother commenting on an issue you have no clue about?
> 
> PMS is a well documented issue many women deal with.
> As some have posted here...are we liars.
> ...


I am sorry, I meant I would never ever use it as an excuse to be crabby to my husband. Yes, all women experience mood swings but we should never , ever, use it to our advantage to make excuses to our husbands......I am not ignorant or dogmatic to be sure on the contrary....PMS will not rule my emotion or my judgement.....


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

anna garret 01 said:


> I am sorry, I meant I would never ever use it as an excuse to be crabby to my husband. Yes, all women experience mood swings but we should never , ever, use it to our advantage to make excuses to our husbands......I am not ignorant or dogmatic to be sure on the contrary....PMS will not rule my emotion or my judgement.....


If you have massive cramps for a few days each month and are in pain, but your husband wants to have sex, will you suffer the pain to please your husband? Would your husband ask you to?


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Trenton said:


> If you have massive cramps for a few days each month and are in pain, but your husband wants to have sex, will you suffer the pain to please your husband? Would your husband ask you to?


Aren't all of us, or at least most of us on this forum intelligent and educated human beings? Of course a woman would not want nor should she be expected to have sex with her husband under those circumstances.....Once again we are talking about women who take it to far and use it to their advantage AGAINST their husbands.........:sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

anna garret 01 said:


> Aren't all of us, or at least most of us on this forum intelligent and educated human beings? Of course a woman would not want nor should she be expected to have sex with her husband under those circumstances.....Once again we are talking about women who take it to far and use it to their advantage AGAINST their husbands.........:sleeping::sleeping:


It was just a question. I was trying to gauge your viewpoint instead of verbally assaulting you without cause. 

I think that hormones are powerful things...they do support life after all. I think most accept physical symptoms more so than mental/emotional, but that doesn't mean that both don't exist. Although I don't think PMS should be used as an excuse to lash out at anyone, I do think that if a woman has a moment but later apologizes and explains, it is understandable.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I do get PMS very badly. It's not something I can help, but I can control to a certain point. It runs rampid with the women in our family and a true condition. When I have it bad, I'm snappy towards everyone, not just one person. I do tell them in advance. I will almost always lock myself in my bedroom if I feel like shouting at everyone. It's a hormonal imbalance, I get migraines too. Far from failure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, I've used that excuse and have been accused of being moody because of PMS. It's real in our house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

MSP said:


> From what I've heard and read, healthy eating and exercise can often make PMS less trouble. I think I read somewhere that fish oil supplements were good, too. Not sure what your lifestyle is like, but thought I'd throw that out there for anyone who hadn't heard of it before.


Well, I have huge fibroids and cysts and endometriosis...

I'm all awesome in that department. My whole pelvic region is full of good stuff 

I'm not a moron. I've researched this crap for so long. I've made dietary changes. I take fish oil.

But once my estrogen picks up, my uterus gets angry, which causes pain and so I get betchy. But it's not too bad. Like I said, I warn my family and I bite my tongue a LOT during that time.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Well, I have huge fibroids and cysts and endometriosis...
> 
> I'm all awesome in that department. My whole pelvic region is full of good stuff
> 
> ...


 I was never really bothered much by PMS, one of the lucky ones in that respect but in my late 30's had some trouble with fibroids, to the point that I was bleeding heavily three out of four weeks. The doc insisted on a hysterectomy but left my ovaries intact. After the hysterectomy I now experience the mood swings and crying spells...over nothing in particular or everything in general. One other thing the hysterectomy did for me was push my sex drive into overdrive...OMG. Poor Mr. T...lol.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that is me IF the only option is hysterectomy. I HOPE my sexdrive stays the same. (it's already super high).

We'll see (i'm quite nervous but...been through this before.).


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I hope that is me IF the only option is hysterectomy. I HOPE my sexdrive stays the same. (it's already super high).
> 
> We'll see (i'm quite nervous but...been through this before.).


 The hysterectomy was amazingly easy to go through for me. The surgery was all internal, I have no scar and there was minimal pain afterward. The cramping caused by the fibroids was worse. And not having a monthly period to deal with...golden!! Your problems sound a litttle more serious but if you are nervous about a hysetroctomy don't be. Take the opportunity to let your husband wait on you hand and foot...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> The hysterectomy was amazingly easy to go through for me. The surgery was all internal, I have no scar and there was minimal pain afterward. The cramping caused by the fibroids was worse. And not having a monthly period to deal with...golden!! Your problems sound a litttle more serious but if you are nervous about a hysetroctomy don't be. Take the opportunity to let your husband wait on you hand and foot...


Every woman on my mom's side has had a hysterectomy by age 40. So...lol...odds are pretty good I'll maybe need one. MAYBE.

I am trying to heal myself...we'll see. I see the doc in 10 days. U/S next saturday to look inside.

But yea...to be without these worries woudl be AMAZING.

No more PMS! No more pain just randomly through the month. Chronic pelvic pain is MURDER on the mood. 

People who scoff at PMS simply have NEVER had it.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Every woman on my mom's side has had a hysterectomy by age 40. So...lol...odds are pretty good I'll maybe need one. MAYBE.
> 
> I am trying to heal myself...we'll see. I see the doc in 10 days. U/S next saturday to look inside.
> 
> ...


 I don't scoff, just lucky not to be one of the many that are/were troubled by it. I'm curious, are you making any headway with your self healing process? You mentioned proper diet and taking fish oil, is that alleviating any symptoms? I'm hoping the doctor is able to give you some good news when you go to him. :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> I don't scoff, just lucky not to be one of the many that are/were troubled by it. I'm curious, are you making any headway with your self healing process? You mentioned proper diet and taking fish oil, is that alleviating any symptoms? I'm hoping the doctor is able to give you some good news when you go to him. :smthumbup:


I stopped eating gluten which stopped the pain. How randomly awesome! And, I went 90% dairy free...which has helped some too. I jsut want to get my hormones checked to see what I need to balance. I have a feeling I'm estrogen dominant...which is why I am staying away from soy and meat that isn't organic. Those growth hormones and soy cause people to make more estrogen! EESH! And my issues feed off estrogen...so...not smart for me.

I also cut out most sugar. Amazingly enough, I don't crave the crap I used to crave. I actually would rather eat the healthy stuff I bought 

Once I find out EXACTLY what this is inside me...then I'll do more to help myself.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

It has taken me till I was 48 to make the connection when I am more emotionally charged, once my period comes its like, ok now I understand why I was,xzy. All my emotions run overtime that week before, and trust me, I hate myself when I get that way!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone else get crazy horny right before, during and immediately after the period????


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I can usually tell my wife is on her period because of the chocolate on her face


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

bellamaxjoy said:


> It has taken me till I was 48 to make the connection when I am more emotionally charged, once my period comes its like, ok now I understand why I was,xzy. All my emotions run overtime that week before, and trust me, I hate myself when I get that way!


I have learned NOT to make decisions during that time that will effect me long term. i don't make emotional decisions or anything of the sort.

During our separation, my PMS days were days I wouldn't do ANYTHING...no texting, no emotional stuff, no thinking of feelings because they simply AREN'T REAL during that time.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

MSP said:


> From what I've heard and read, healthy eating and exercise can often make PMS less trouble.


This is how I manage my PMS. I do get cravings that make me want junk food but I eat nuts instead.


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow so many comments and so many women who can't admit that they are getting moody! Just proves my point  It drives me crazy how many of you responded that it is true but yet you will never say it because it's a lame excuse. Your big mistake, ladies, is that you'd rather lie than saying the truth because you feel it's a lame excuse. Well I think this is lame, indeed.

But I have to tell you something! Friday night my wife wanted to talk to me, and this is what she told me:

"I never thought I get so moody with periods, I was sure I am not like that, but I think it's time to realize that I just get moody like everyone else and what I said last night was because of it."

I was like WOW WOW WOW! For her to admit that that was huge! And just made me love her so much more!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

joshbjoshb said:


> Wow so many comments and so many women who can't admit that they are getting moody! Just proves my point  It drives me crazy how many of you responded that it is true but yet you will never say it because it's a lame excuse. Your big mistake, ladies, is that you'd rather lie than saying the truth because you feel it's a lame excuse. Well I think this is lame, indeed.
> 
> But I have to tell you something! Friday night my wife wanted to talk to me, and this is what she told me:
> 
> ...


 Wow, I'm glad she came clean and made the big revelation.  I haven't had a period for over 10 years...what the heck can I blame my moods on? :scratchhead: All this time I've been thinking its just the crappy stuff that happens to me that makes me a bit tempermental. OK just kidding....I do cry unexplainably but that is only after the hysterectomy, no menstrual cycle involved anymore. Go figure, I would get it backwards...

Just to set the record straight women don't have the market cornered on mood swings. I never knew what to expect from the ex husband and walked around on eggshells all the time, trying gauge his mood before speaking to him. I'm pretty sure he would never admit to PMS-ing :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Trenton said:


> Although I don't think PMS should be used as an excuse to lash out at anyone, I do think that if a woman has a moment but later apologizes and explains, it is understandable.


I agree with this. None of us are perfect , to have a spouse who can recognize that sometimes we can get a little out of whack, even go off the deep end on occasion - but then we apologize...we make it up to him... I know I do ..I go out of my way! It is golden to have that understanding... and on both ends too...

...as most women (wish I was one) has to deal with her husband's high Test cravings for sex, and sometimes he gets a little aggressive about it , we need to understand him too -when he gets old of sorts. 

Bare with each other and forgive each other, try to understand. 

It is a known fact how it does change the females perception, even in the animal kingdom this is true.... In one of my hormone books talks about a zoo keeper, and how female monkeys are genrally tame, cooperative, & affectionate - easy to handle nearly all month but says..... " I know when she's coming into estrus without checking the charts "...as right before it starts ....she starts chattering at her mate, scolding her young, causing ruckus, her infact cringes in terror, her mate looses his distance and so does she ! She went on to say once she got loose, tore up the Lab, even bit her middle finger off --but the rest of the month- she's a p***ycat! 

So even Monkey's hormones changed their behavior , sometimes dramatically.


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

I always try to understand. What I can't stand is how my wife always thinks 300 times and makes up all kind of excuses before actually saying the truth. Not only about moods - when she is scared, she will yell at me as if it's MY fault, etc.

From reading this thread it became clear to me that most women (sorry, but this is how I feel) are not true to themselves and almost never honest. I, for one, have no problem saying "I was upset cause I din't eat anything all day" or "sorry I hurt you and it was stupid", but my wife's apology would always come with a "but really I had few things that got me upset so even though it wasn't nice what I said I still feel this way".

Get the point? How many women can just be honest, live in the moment without having so much fears from the past and calculations for the future?

I met only few of those. 

Sorry if I insulted you. My wife just got me upset (again!) and I had to vent


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> I think you are seeing a lot of women being really honest in the thread right now about their premenstrual symptoms.
> 
> I also think your wife is being honest if she says that last quote while PMSing because it's not uncommon to spill feelings at that time good or bad, and spill feelings that may have been building up for awhile. So her meanness may be hormonally charged but absolutely how she is feeling.
> 
> ...


Very well said FrenchFry!

I just found out recently that, for years, my husband has been dismissing my feelings as me just being "female". That was a huge slap in the face to me. 

If I don't open up, nothing will change.. If I do, I'm dismissed.

For many women, it's damned if you do, damned if you don't.. Just can't win.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> I think you are seeing a lot of women being really honest in the thread right now about their premenstrual symptoms.
> 
> I also think your wife is being honest if she says that last quote while PMSing because it's not uncommon to spill feelings at that time good or bad, and spill feelings that may have been building up for awhile. So her meanness may be hormonally charged but absolutely how she is feeling.
> 
> ...


 You said it perfectly...damned if we do and damned if we don't.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm very honest. I know when my hormones are surging. I know when I freak out for no reason or blame the wrong emotion when I'm feeling it. 

Your vent, joshb, is aimed at your wife. NOT all women. But you just helped my stereotype that most men group all women together just because they are with a woman who does x.y.z.

Just because we all have vaginas, doesn't mean we're all the same.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

anna garret 01 said:


> As a woman, that is a lame excuse...I never did this...


Completely agree.

While I do not deny it exists (in response to some other posters here), I do not think that it is a good reason for a woman to abuse or harp on her SO. If your hubby was feeling badly would you tolerate his short temper?

I simply do not tolerate the pregnant princess or period princess in my home (sorry ladies). When I get the flu or something I suck it up, do what I must, am pleasant to those around me, and beg off when the business of the day is handled.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

abandonedcompletely said:


> Very well said FrenchFry!
> 
> I just found out recently that, for years, my husband has been dismissing my feelings as me just being "female". That was a huge slap in the face to me.
> 
> ...


Well, no to side-track, but this is not a gender-exclusive issue. Just the flip side of the coin of a woman who says "is that all you think about" or "you're such a man".

I suspect he really does not believe this. It's more likely he cannot or does not want to integrate your sensibilities with his and the family's needs.

Rather than just pulling this line, he should explain exactly why he feels your feelings are unreasonable or unworkable. Since he will not, you need to initiate that discussion with him.


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

DTO said:


> Well, no to side-track, but this is not a gender-exclusive issue. Just the flip side of the coin of a woman who says "is that all you think about" or "you're such a man".
> 
> I suspect he really does not believe this. It's more likely he cannot or does not want to integrate your sensibilities with his and the family's needs.
> 
> Rather than just pulling this line, he should explain exactly why he feels your feelings are unreasonable or unworkable. Since he will not, you need to initiate that discussion with him.


I did discuss it further with him. Getting him to talk is like pulling teeth.. So I made sure to let him that this is serious.

He told me that he thought I was just "talking to talk". I asked him to to clarify. He said that to him, I was just being female, about discussing my feelings of loneliness (and I did explain why). In his mind, he was dismissing me, but would placate me with agreeing there was a problem and he would change (which never really happened). Apparently he's been doing this our entire 19 year marriage. I've been so blind and feel like a fool.

I do agree it's not necessarily a gender issue, but in my case it is. He just recently told our son-in-law to do the same thing with our daughter. Just unbelievable! Nothing is more disrespectful than being dismissed because of your gender, whether male or female.

Sorry everyone for getting off track.. Back to the discussion.


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay sorry if I offended anyone, I didn't intend to.

But, you ladies got all worked up and explained to me why you'd NEVER be good because everything you would do people won't be happy with.

Well, why do you even care what other people think about you? Why do you measure yourself according to others?

Me, for example, can't care less almost most of the time what this guy is thinking or that guy is thinking. As long as I get what I want I am fine. But my wife always is worried what that lady is THINKING about her or not (most times it's just a guess, and many times it proves to be not true). I always beg her to stop looking at herself through other people's glasses, stop caring so much about other people's opinion and be true to her inner calling, but she doesn't seem to know how to.

It seems to me that ladies are so worried about the outside world, how people are viewing them etc, that they have no time or energy to do what's right because it's right.

I am sure I offended some more of you. Here's for a 20 pages thread 

Sorry but I had to say what I feel. I am sure not all women are like that, in fact I do know few (just few!) who are happy and know what they want in life and are undeterred by any jerky comments. But I know far more ladies who are not.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

Men can be just as moody as women sometimes!!

Our mood swings last a couple of days and right away they point their fingers.."Oh..she must be going on the mmmhmmm.."

WE get over it...

I'd like to know what men's excuse is when they're moody for the better part of two months??


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm more prone to the physical effects than moody/emotional, if that makes sense? But last month, yes, I snapped at him. It's out of character for me to act this way. I can't even remember what it was about, something completely insignificant. He looked surprised and I said "I'm sorry, I think it's hormonal" He responded by saying he knew I hadn't been feeling great and accepted my apology.

It hit me bad physically. I broke out in sweats in the middle of the night, couldn't sleep, got up in pain, and for the first time was actually vomiting with it. The next day he tried to advice me and I felt myself wanting to snap at him. I knew my tolerance was low because I felt like crap and hadn't slept all night so while I might have sounded like Darth Vader saying it, I did my best with taking a breath and calmly stating "Sorry babe, I know you care but now's not the time."


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

joshbjoshb said:


> But my wife always is worried what that lady is THINKING about her or not (most times it's just a guess, and many times it proves to be not true). I always beg her to stop looking at herself through other people's glasses, stop caring so much about other people's opinion and be true to her inner calling, but she doesn't seem to know how to..


This has nothing to do with periods or PMS and not what your OP was about.
Your wife lacks self-esteem by the look of what you wrote here..not a gender issue at all.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

A few days before I have my period, I am less cheerful and tend to be negative. Sometimes I have heavy chest feeling. 

But long time ago my husband told me not to use PMS as an excuse to snap at other people. It's true that it's not easy for us to take, but hurting others verbally is not something we should be encouraged to do. If it's physical, there are drugs. If it's emotional, we should be aware of it and excise self-control. 

Should you excuse people who beat others after they are drunk? Yes, we should! They are drunk, what can we do? But what do we feel about those people who get drunk and beat other people? I think we all know the answer.



Now I mark the date when my period comes and the date it finishes, and figure out the date my period for next time, the week before my period, I tell myself to be more conscious of my behavior, verbally and emotionally.


----------

